# General(logical/reasoning/IQ based )questions



## Niilesh (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey guys help me solve these logical/reasoning based questions :

*Q1*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/V7YKld3.png


----------------------------------------------------------

*Q2*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/laAYprp.png


----------------------------------------------------------

*Q3 & Q4*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/AXctUkD.png



----------------------------------------------------------

*Q5*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/wnZB6RY.png



PS: These are actually Technothlon questions


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 13, 2013)

just guessing this one
1."i want a gold coin to prove your(Betal) statement that i would get a coin if i speak a true statement".


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 13, 2013)

About the cups problem, it is impossible:
Three cups problem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Though, my trick answer:
Flip the first glass over and flip the third glass over but put it in the second glass...
So, now 1st glass is facing downwards, and both 2nd and 3rd glasees are facing downwards, but third glass is inserted into 2nd glass...
Next step, flip them over by turning the 1st glass over, and also the 2nd glass over(which by default will flip the third glass over)
Problem solved... Party!!!


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 13, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> just guessing this one
> 1."i want a gold coin to prove your(Betal) statement that i would get a coin if i speak a true statement".


Seems right to me



powerhoney said:


> About the cups problem, it is impossible:
> Three cups problem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Though, my trick answer:
> Flip the first glass over and flip the third glass over but put it in the second glass...
> ...


Even i concluded after a few seconds that it won't be possible 
BTW you method is nice too 

Few More questions 

*Q6*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/FpGywLF.png




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Q7*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/xLU1uJO.png



PS: My guess of her previous password


Spoiler






Spoiler



"pass"





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Q7*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/XbwrQ16.png


----------



## darkv0id (Jul 13, 2013)

Her old password was "invalid" and her new password is "different".

These question is from the competition organised by IIT-Guwahati, right? Sorry I didn't read the OP.


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 13, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> Her old password was "invalid" and her new password is "different".
> 
> These question is from the competition organised by IIT-Guwahati, right? Sorry I didn't read the OP.


lol, now i feel like a dumb


----------



## darkv0id (Jul 13, 2013)

^Hehe, That's the very point of the Technothlon. I feel it's not as much about IQ/reasoning as it is about thinking outside the box.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 13, 2013)

Q.6
Since max single score is 40 and least is 16, no of arrows he can use varies between 3-6
One possible answer with 6 arrows is:
16+16+17+17+17+17=100!!!


----------

